# New Fat Magic Story



## Wilson Barbers (Mar 17, 2013)

A new "Fat Magic" story has been posted on the FM page: it's a story of magickal gain featuring the return of Neldra Cambry, the mega-sized sorceress supreme. As always, comments are welcome: "Astral Thief II".


----------



## hap helium (Mar 18, 2013)

Welcome addition to an impressive body of work (no pun intended).


----------



## dragorat (Mar 21, 2013)

Always a pleasure to see a new offering from the mind of a Literary FA Genius.Looking forward to more.


----------



## Ravens-son (Mar 22, 2013)

I know you don't care for ideas from readers, but the subject of sequels made me think you could do a sort of remake/sequel to The Camera, only using a smartphone app.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Mar 23, 2013)

Ravens-son said:


> I know you don't care for ideas from readers, but the subject of sequels made me think you could do a sort of remake/sequel to "The Camera," only using a smartphone app.



It's not that I don't care for ideas from readers, more that these days I barely have time to properly work on all my _own_ ideas . . .


----------



## Ravens-son (Mar 24, 2013)

Wilson Barbers said:


> It's not that I don't care for ideas from readers, more that these days I barely have time to properly work on all my _own_ ideas . . .



Would you feel offended if I tried writing the story? I actually already have a plot outline in mind.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Mar 25, 2013)

Ravens-son said:


> Would you feel offended if I tried writing the story? I actually already have a plot outline in mind.



I've had other writers do something like this in the past (most notably with a story of mine that was rewritten to make all the main characters gay) - as long as the original source gets credited, I've got no problems with it.


----------



## Ravens-son (Mar 25, 2013)

Wilson Barbers said:


> I've had other writers do something like this in the past (most notably with a story of mine that was rewritten to make all the main characters gay) - as long as the original source gets credited, I've got no problems with it.



Oh, of course I'll attribute it! The Camera was one of my early favorite WG stories, why wouldn't I tell people about it?

So thanks. It'll probably be a while before I write it up (stuck on a different story right now), but when I'm done I'll post it here as well as on dA.


----------

